# How to shoot brackeded shots for HDR (5d MarkIII)?



## fiend (Aug 16, 2012)

Hi!

I've been trying to figure this out, but how can I shoot like 5-7 bracketed shots with my 5D markIII ? To make HDR on my own, not using the cameras HDR. I would like to have my own 5-7 RAW-files to play with 

I would like to shoot them easy with a remote (Canon TC-80 N3). I've tried to set this up but it don't seem to work?

The ideal thing would be to have a quickmeny to "enable" this, then set the "middle"-point and just "fire away" and the camera takes the 5-7 shots just by holding down the remote trigger-button or something.

Any tips/ideas how to do this? Any guide? Have tried to google it aswell as playing with the manual but didn't find any good pages for it.

Best regards
Fredrik


----------



## M.ST (Aug 16, 2012)

Look in the manual at page 316.

You can setup 5 or 7 shots in the custom settings.


----------



## bbasiaga (Aug 16, 2012)

I don't have a 5dIII, but i seem to recall reading that the camera can also be set to save the individual raws when using its built in HDR function.

-Brian


----------



## bdunbar79 (Aug 16, 2012)

Just enable HDR mode. Then you pick +/- 1EV, or 2EV, or 3EV. It will save each individual RAW but the 4th file is a jpg HDR image. It actually works pretty well. In-camera HDR only does 3 shots.

Multi-exposure is different. You can do many more shots, at whatever exposure you wish, then to merge into a single file, while also keeping the original RAW's.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Aug 17, 2012)

bdunbar79 said:


> Just enable HDR mode. Then you pick +/- 1EV, or 2EV, or 3EV. It will save each individual RAW but the 4th file is a jpg HDR image. It actually works pretty well. In-camera HDR only does 3 shots.
> 
> Multi-exposure is different. You can do many more shots, at whatever exposure you wish, then to merge into a single file, while also keeping the original RAW's.



OP is asking for 5 & 7 shot brackets. The in-camera HDR only does 3. M.ST has the correct answer.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Aug 17, 2012)

Drizzt321 said:


> bdunbar79 said:
> 
> 
> > Just enable HDR mode. Then you pick +/- 1EV, or 2EV, or 3EV. It will save each individual RAW but the 4th file is a jpg HDR image. It actually works pretty well. In-camera HDR only does 3 shots.
> ...



Cool.


----------



## fallenflowers (Aug 18, 2012)

i had the same question as you when i first purchased the camera and worked my ways around it and finally figured it out, its pretty easy. follow the simple instructions below. instructions are based on factory settings.

i like to use aperture priority mode, so we'll stick with that for the sake of this instructions.
1.disable incamera hdr
2.multiple exposure also disable
1&2 might work if you have it enable, but i like it to be disable.
Instruction #3 is the magic answer to your question.
*3. change your exposure comp./aeb settings- turn main dial to the right to set the aeb range (eg. -2,-1,0,+1,+2) and turn the quick control dial to change the exposure compensation* for me i leave it at default i dont change the exposure comp.
4. select your drive mode to self-timer:2sec/remote- for that mode you can use your release cable if wish, but for me i like the 2sec timer.

that's it! 

to change from 3 brackets to 2, 5, or 7 go to menu, under c.fn1:exposure select number of bracketed shots, then change to your desire.

i like to keep it at 5, 3 is also good and 7 is for under extreme light, especially shooting at the sun or where lots of shadows.

The camera will do the rest, it will automatically take 2,3,5 or 7 photos (depending on your settings)


----------



## fiend (Aug 21, 2012)

Tnank you fallenflower and M.ST.

I think I know how to do now.
I've disabled the HDR and Multi Exposure-things in the "quickmenu".

Now I have "5" "number of bracketed shots" in the "C.Fn1:Exposure"-menu enabled.

Then I had to go to "Expo.comp./AEB" option under "SHOOT2" (the second red menu) and set the 5 exposures (-2,-1,0,+1,+2) with the dial and "set" it.

When I try to take pictures now it is 5 pictures that I take when I do a "shoot". I've set the cameras mode to the fastest shootmode "H" and when I hold the button on the remote it fast takes these 5 shots and then stops. If I press and hold the button again it takes another 5 pictures. 

Just like I want it!

My following question:
Is there any way that I can "change" the exposures with buttons/wheels on the camera and not in the menu? I can change the +/- from where I starts.. like I want it to start at -1 and then it changes to "-3,-2,-1,0,+1"..
I think that I've seen (and done this before?) that I can with the wheels change both the exposuresteps (like ½ steps between) and then all the way to "0" to disable the bracketing? Like holding a button and scrolling a wheel and not have to navigate to the menu.

Best regards.
Fredrik


----------



## fallenflowers (Aug 21, 2012)

fiend said:


> Tnank you fallenflower and M.ST.
> 
> I think I know how to do now.
> I've disabled the HDR and Multi Exposure-things in the "quickmenu".
> ...



yes you can Fredrik, and this is the reason why i like using canon, taken photos just been more easier. 

Instead of navigating through to menu, on the *shooting settings display* (to access this display click on the info button until you see it) press the q button to enable quick control of the shooting settings. You will see settable functions on *quick control screen*, select the *exposure compensation/aeb setting* and move the *main dial* left or right to change the *aeb range* and move the *quick control dial* to change the *exposure compensation*.

note. if you would like to change the bracketing sequence from "default 0,-,+" to "-,0,+"(my favorite sequence) go to menu under c.fn1;exposure select bracketing sequence and choose your desire sequence. This you would have to navigate through menu, and should not be change often.

if i have not answered your questions, or you are not clear with something, write back and i will try my best to help you out.

Brian


----------



## Rick_In_Denver (May 11, 2014)

When in the main window, scroll to the over/under exposure area in the 2nd row. Leave your selection there, then rotate the wheel up by the M.Fn button and camera trigger. Looking at the exposure area, you'll see the selection (say +1) be bracketed by your 2, 4 or 6 additional desired brackets. Spinning the wheel will increase or decrease the exposure range of the bracketed shots. You'll have to press the trigger 3, 5 or 7 times, but the camera will automatically roll through the different exposures. To turn this off, spin the wheel to the left until you only have one selection left. I apologize in advance if I did not use the proper terminology for referencing the camera parts, but hope this helps.


----------

